# Beginner in Choral Music



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello everyone! 

Im actually a listener of orchestral music..though choral music has caught my attention. I have no knowledge in choral music ....Do you guys have any suggestions for a 15year-old teenager of some choral works I should listen to(That will not bore me or kill my ears)? 
Thanks!

4/4player


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Mozart - _Requiem_ and _Mass in C minor_ (at least the Kyrie movement only) and his Ave Verum Corpus K. 618
Bach - _Mass in B minor_ (get a highlights CD) and some cantatas (No. 140, 147)
Handel - _Messiah_
Orff - _Carmina Burana_ (the O Fortuna)
And how about Beethoven's 9th? You get heavy orchestral music AND some choral in one.

If this tickles your fancy, maybe you'd even like Haydn's _The Creation_ oratorio.


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

In addition to Hexameron's excellent suggestions, I would say that Faure's Requiem is one piece that can be virtually guaranteed to please. It's not too heavy, and might be a good intro to religious choral music. 

As mentioned, Handel's Messiah is another, as it's not too heavy. The full version is quite long but you can get a shorter version which fits on one CD, the best one being by Sir Thomas Beecham (this is the classic version). 

Bach's Mass in B Min is quite long too, and the best version without doubt is conducted by John Eliot Gardner, but this too is quite long. Some people reckon Bach's St Mathews Passion is better. 

I must say that my favourite choral piece is Brahms German Requiem, but for "young ears" of a 14/15 year old you might find it a bit heavy. If you like the others then this one should be added later (get the Klemperer version), together with Beethoven's Missa Solemnis (the Benedictus of which is to die for, and get the Klemperer version too).


Topaz


----------



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks Hexameron and Topaz for the responses!

I was looking throught the threads the other day and saw the thread with "Best Beethoven Symphonies". I heard that His S 9 "Fidelio" is not that popular or too "overplayed". Is that true? Because, I have only listened so far to his S 5"fate"...Surprisingly, the Honolulu Symphony(My local city Orchestra) will be performing "Fidelio" on December 29,2006 with Joann Falletta(I think thats how you spell her name...heard of her before?) I hope I can get tickets for that concert since it will be my first time hearing it....(Though the ticket cost could rip a hole in my wallet
Anyway, thanks!
4/4player


----------

